# Shameless Band plug - The Method



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey guys...

so...in a band here in YGK, kingston...

the band has been together for 10 yrs this year and we finally got into the studio and recorded an album.

you can hear a couple tracks here:
*https://soundcloud.com/the-method-canada/sets/the-method-white-lp*

you can order a copy here:
*http://kunaki.com/sales.asp?PID=PX00ZQ8QDW*

and you can come see us next month here and get a copy in person:
*https://www.facebook.com/events/1511393362433014/*
quite possibly the following night in Ottawa, but firming that up right now...

you can also follow the band on Facebook and twitter...
*https://www.facebook.com/TheMethodCan
www.twitter.com/themethodcanada*










Thanks for at least looking!


----------



## Steveman31 (Oct 9, 2014)

Good tunes dude


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks dude! Ottawa fell through...but maybe we'll get out further in the New Year!


----------

